# 20 arrests in 3 block area in Texas City



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

It would appear that Texas City police officer M. Johnson was the leading man in 
the booking officer Friday, having arrested 20 people within a 3 block area, 7 
of them for prostitution.

Although it appears the department was running 
a prositution stings, it did not issue a press release or public statement of 
any kind and did not respond to an email inquiry from The Police News.
Read it for yourself and reach your own conclusions about what 
actually went down. Maybe the department will make a statement when they return 
to work Monday.

AR 13005098
_Possession Drug Paraphe..._
Whitehurst, Delmont Coe (W /M/85) Arrest on chrg of Possession Drug 
Paraphernalia, M (M), at 1 21st St N/texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 
6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005098
_Jaywalking _
Richardson, Laura Liegh (W /F/45) Arrest on chrg of Jaywalking (M), at 1 
21st St N/texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005100
_Unl Poss Firearm By Fel..._
Edison, Derrick Lawayne (B /M/31) Arrest on chrg of Unl Poss Firearm By 
Felon, F (F), at 1902 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005101
_Stood In Roadway To Sol..._
Reid, Kerrie Jolene (W /F/29) Arrest on chrg of Stood In Roadway To Solicit, 
M (M), at 1 21st St N, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005102
_Possession Drug Paraphe..._
Hernandez, Tammy Rena (W /F/42) Arrest on chrg of Possession Drug 
Paraphernalia (M), at 2000 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005102
_Failed To Signal Intent..._
Reader, Daniel Curtis (W /M/45) Arrest on chrg of Failed To Signal Intent To 
Turn, M (M), at 2000 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005103
_Jaywalking _
Weiser, Amber Nicole (W /F/24) Arrest on chrg of Jaywalking (M), at 1 19th 
St N/texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005106
_Interfer W/public Duties _
Dean, Terry Lynn (W /M/58) Arrest on chrg of Interfer W/public Duties (M), 
at 1900 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005106
_Interfer W/public Duties _
Delao, Larry (W /M/65) Arrest on chrg of Interfer W/public Duties (M), at 
1900 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005105
_Prostitution _
Grimes, Nathaniel Earl (B /M/57) Arrest on chrg of Prostitution (M), at 2100 
Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005105
_Prostitution _
Baugh, Melvin Joe (B /M/59) Arrest on chrg of Prostitution (M), at 2100 
Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005107
_Prostitution _
Bush, Charles (B /M/41) Arrest on chrg of Prostitution (M), at 2000 Texas 
Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005108
_Capias Pro Fine // Walk..._
Johnson, Johnny Ray (B /M/61) Arrest on chrg of Capias Pro Fine // Walked On 
Wrong Side Of Roadway, M (M), at 2010 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 
6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005112
_Prostitution _
Thrift, Rollin Louis (B /M/30) Arrest on chrg of Prostitution (M), at 2000 
Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005111
_Prostitution _
Ortega, Armando Nava (W /M/46) Arrest on chrg of Prostitution (M), at 2010 
Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005113
_Interfer W/public Duties _
Felder, Brian Charles (B /M/31) Arrest on chrg of Interfer W/public Duties 
(M), at 2000 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005115
_Prostitution _
Sims, David Dee (B /M/37) Arrest on chrg of Prostitution (M), at 2000 Texas 
Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005117
_Prostitution _
Bolden, Tabyrus Jermaine Tolbert (B /M/33) Arrest on chrg of Prostitution 
(M), at 2000 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005116
_Prostitution _
Haak, Wesley Dewayne (W /M/54) Arrest on chrg of Prostitution (M), at 1 19th 
St N/texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005118
_Prostitution _
Bookman, Lawrence Carl (B /M/56) Arrest on chrg of Prostitution (M), at 2000 
Blk Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jaywalkers risk ruining other peoples lives like drunk drivers... if someone hits you jaywalking then their life is ruined as well with civil and emotional troubles... arrest all jaywalkers and people that walk across streets without the little white guy saying go on the signal


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

arrested for not turning blinker on to signal a turn??? really?? 


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

The jaywalking arrests, the arrests for walking on the wrong side of the road, and the arrest for failure to use a turn signal should be laughed out of court. What a joke. Purely speculation on my part, but it sounds like the guy was cruising the cruddy part of town looking to arrest anyone that farted without a permit.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Never knew there were so many male prostitutes in Texas City.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Never knew there were so many male prostitutes in Texas City.


I saw that too...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Scary...'How about a date Big Boy' ...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Probably all related to prostitution. The petty charges were probably all they could charge them with. Walking on wrong side of road? Lol

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

looks pretty cool, except this one......

AR 13005102
_Failed To Signal Intent..._
Reader, Daniel Curtis (W /M/45) Arrest on chrg of Failed To Signal Intent To 
Turn, M (M), at 2000 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

didn't know no turn signal was an arrestable offense?

either there's a cool story behind this one, or TC is gonna need a much bifgger jail!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My buddy used to own a glass shop about a block down from the police station about 10 years ago. At dusk you could drive into the neighborhood to the South & the crack whores would come out of the woodwork.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

When FT. Worth was cleaning up n. main if you were seen even talking to a prostitute 
you were fine $200.00. had a friend that was stopped at red light pros. stepped of curb and he was B.S. with her and got nailed.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

dont know any of the details.....but I work with one of those arrested..
hes no prostitute...that is a high crime area


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds like a dirty little town. A few bs arrest but looks like he cleaned up some garbage. Dang that was just one night. Makes you wonder how much trash walks thise streets on a daily basis.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

MC pimping in TC again?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They took out the trash sounds like


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

marshhunter said:


> arrested for not turning blinker on to signal a turn??? really??
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


It is illegal..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Was going on last as we had to respond a few times to the jail. Once in jail, some would pull the fake difficulty breathing and other things to get us to take them to the ER. 

99.9% of the time it doesn't work for them. 

PD was doing two types of stings, busting the prostitutes one day and the johns a few days later. 

Prostitution is a 2000 year old profession. I'm thinking the law should focus on more important things Ike our borders maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone 5.3 using Tapatalk 2.1


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

FireEater said:


> Was going on last as we had to respond a few times to the jail. Once in jail, some would pull the fake difficulty breathing and other things to get us to take them to the ER.
> 
> 99.9% of the time it doesn't work for them.
> 
> ...


Lot older than that! lol

I had a hooker walk up to the window of my truck one night (err, morning) in Brownsville, downtown. "She" walked up to the window, and i made a wiseass comment about "her" skirt. "She" responded by saying "mi no mujer..."

lol. I dumped the clutch and squealed the wheels gittin' away from that red light! hahahaha


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

marshhunter said:


> arrested for not turning blinker on to signal a turn??? really??
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


I just looked up most of these names on this database I have access to.....everyone of them have multiple arrest for all sorts of things; crack, burglary, you name it. If you get arrested for a minor traffic offense you were probably up to no good.



FireEater said:


> I'm thinking the law should focus on more important things Ike our borders maybe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5.3 using Tapatalk 2.1


You want TC PD to go down there to the border?:slimer:



rio frio said:


> dont know any of the details.....but I work with one of those arrested..
> hes no prostitute...that is a high crime area


You must work at Valero with Wesley....he has a good wife too. What a shame.



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Probably all related to prostitution. The petty charges were probably all they could charge them with. Walking on wrong side of road? Lol
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


They recognize them as someone who is usually up to no good/has crack on them/are looking to score crack/looking for something to steal.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Police in the field is one thing but when it comes to a Jury, they will throw out Jaywalking or Walking on the wrong side of the road or failing to use a turn signal.

Because a Jury will not know about the problems. They will hear evidence on that crime. Seen too many where the Jury will get mad over the deal. They think about all the money and time wasted over Jay walking or failure to use a turn signal. Then they start thinking how they had to get up and go to the Courthouse for Jury Duty and how Jay Walking or Failing to use a turn signal has now impacted their lives.

So the Police and Possibly the DA's Office run this operation hoping those arrested do not go to trial. Just trying to clean up a problem area is fine but it does backfire from time to time. They need to go after the businesses or work with them to shut down the problems. Trespassing or loitering would be more effective and would also help the Jury come to a decision.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

lol! No teeroy, just an example. 

Another peeve is seeing them sit out on I45 by Holland Road shooting radar. 

How about leaving that to DPS or Troopers and focusing on our neighborhood speeders? 


Sent from my iPhone 5.3 using Tapatalk 2.1


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FireEater said:


> Prostitution is a 2000 year old profession. I'm thinking the law should focus on more important things Ike our borders maybe.


I've always said it is legal to buy and sell things... and it is legal to consent and have sex.... so it should be legal to buy and sell sex.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I've always said it is legal to buy and sell things... and it is legal to consent and have sex.... so it should be legal to buy and sell sex.


shut up hooker


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I hit a fade


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> arrested for not turning blinker on to signal a turn??? really??
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


and Jay Walking!!!

There are some seroius criminlas in Texas City!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

All arrested by the same officer? A one man task force! haha


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Ha Ha...the worlds oldest profession, best little hoer hose in TC.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Keep Dayton weird!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Did Bruce get arrested again?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> All arrested by the same officer? A one man task force! haha


What I "guess" happened was there are many more Officers involved, he was just the transporting officer so his name is on the paperwork.

I had case in Houston. 2 Female Vice Officers (1 was a supervisor and the other was the "walker"). Then there was a communication van with 2 officers inside. There was 5 other Officers as backup in plain clothes and plain units. Then two marked units that would do the transporting.

A man pulled into a gas station and started filling up his truck. The "walker" went to him and made contact. She was very aggressive in trying to make the deal. You could tell by his voice he was nervous and laughing. There is a cheap hotel behind the gas station and that is where she wanted to exchange service for cash. She gave him the room number and he said he would be over after getting the gas. She started walking towards the hotel and once he got his gas and paid, he took off down the street. He never went towards the hotel, he was heading back to 45. He was 3 miles down the road before the marked units caught him and pulled him over. They arrested him and put him in one of the marked units. The other officer in the marked unit got in the man's truck and drove it back to the hotel where it was then hooked up to a wrecker and tow'ed into the impound. All the paper work reflected the gas station and hotel. The police left off the part about him leaving and driving his truck. In the Courtroom, none of the uniformed officers were present, only the Female Vice Officers. When questioned they told the full story.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

First one is an old dood to be using, 85 Y/O? Dang.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

bill said:


> What I "guess" happened was there are many more Officers involved, he was just the transporting officer so his name is on the paperwork.
> 
> I had case in Houston. 2 Female Vice Officers (1 was a supervisor and the other was the "walker"). Then there was a communication van with 2 officers inside. There was 5 other Officers as backup in plain clothes and plain units. Then two marked units that would do the transporting.
> 
> A man pulled into a gas station and started filling up his truck. The "walker" went to him and made contact. She was very aggressive in trying to make the deal. You could tell by his voice he was nervous and laughing. There is a cheap hotel behind the gas station and that is where she wanted to exchange service for cash. She gave him the room number and he said he would be over after getting the gas. She started walking towards the hotel and once he got his gas and paid, he took off down the street. He never went towards the hotel, he was heading back to 45. He was 3 miles down the road before the marked units caught him and pulled him over. They arrested him and put him in one of the marked units. The other officer in the marked unit got in the man's truck and drove it back to the hotel where it was then hooked up to a wrecker and tow'ed into the impound. All the paper work reflected the gas station and hotel. The police left off the part about him leaving and driving his truck. In the Courtroom, none of the uniformed officers were present, only the Female Vice Officers. When questioned they told the full story.


Yep, can't really trust cops either, at least I don't. I have personal experience with shady cops from my youth.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

bill said:


> What I "guess" happened was there are many more Officers involved, he was just the transporting officer so his name is on the paperwork.
> 
> I had case in Houston. 2 Female Vice Officers (1 was a supervisor and the other was the "walker"). Then there was a communication van with 2 officers inside. There was 5 other Officers as backup in plain clothes and plain units. Then two marked units that would do the transporting.
> 
> A man pulled into a gas station and started filling up his truck. The "walker" went to him and made contact. She was very aggressive in trying to make the deal. You could tell by his voice he was nervous and laughing. There is a cheap hotel behind the gas station and that is where she wanted to exchange service for cash. She gave him the room number and he said he would be over after getting the gas. She started walking towards the hotel and once he got his gas and paid, he took off down the street. He never went towards the hotel, he was heading back to 45. He was 3 miles down the road before the marked units caught him and pulled him over. They arrested him and put him in one of the marked units. The other officer in the marked unit got in the man's truck and drove it back to the hotel where it was then hooked up to a wrecker and tow'ed into the impound. All the paper work reflected the gas station and hotel. The police left off the part about him leaving and driving his truck. In the Courtroom, none of the uniformed officers were present, only the Female Vice Officers. When questioned they told the full story.


That's about as low as it gets.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> What I "guess" happened was there are many more Officers involved, he was just the transporting officer so his name is on the paperwork.
> 
> I had case in Houston. 2 Female Vice Officers (1 was a supervisor and the other was the "walker"). Then there was a communication van with 2 officers inside. There was 5 other Officers as backup in plain clothes and plain units. Then two marked units that would do the transporting.
> 
> A man pulled into a gas station and started filling up his truck. The "walker" went to him and made contact. She was very aggressive in trying to make the deal. You could tell by his voice he was nervous and laughing. There is a cheap hotel behind the gas station and that is where she wanted to exchange service for cash. She gave him the room number and he said he would be over after getting the gas. She started walking towards the hotel and once he got his gas and paid, he took off down the street. He never went towards the hotel, he was heading back to 45. He was 3 miles down the road before the marked units caught him and pulled him over. They arrested him and put him in one of the marked units. The other officer in the marked unit got in the man's truck and drove it back to the hotel where it was then hooked up to a wrecker and tow'ed into the impound. All the paper work reflected the gas station and hotel. The police left off the part about him leaving and driving his truck. In the Courtroom, none of the uniformed officers were present, only the Female Vice Officers. When questioned they told the full story.





shaggydog said:


> That's about as low as it gets.


and Teeroy will be along any minute now to defend it.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

yes ...wesley.works with me at VLO....dont have any of the details...just a regular good ol boy..sounds like they had a sting gouing at the corner store


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

bill said:


> What I "guess" happened was there are many more Officers involved, he was just the transporting officer so his name is on the paperwork.
> 
> I had case in Houston. 2 Female Vice Officers (1 was a supervisor and the other was the "walker"). Then there was a communication van with 2 officers inside. There was 5 other Officers as backup in plain clothes and plain units. Then two marked units that would do the transporting.
> 
> A man pulled into a gas station and started filling up his truck. The "walker" went to him and made contact. She was very aggressive in trying to make the deal. You could tell by his voice he was nervous and laughing. There is a cheap hotel behind the gas station and that is where she wanted to exchange service for cash. She gave him the room number and he said he would be over after getting the gas. She started walking towards the hotel and once he got his gas and paid, he took off down the street. He never went towards the hotel, he was heading back to 45. He was 3 miles down the road before the marked units caught him and pulled him over. They arrested him and put him in one of the marked units. The other officer in the marked unit got in the man's truck and drove it back to the hotel where it was then hooked up to a wrecker and tow'ed into the impound. All the paper work reflected the gas station and hotel. The police left off the part about him leaving and driving his truck. In the Courtroom, none of the uniformed officers were present, only the Female Vice Officers. When questioned they told the full story.


Wait, so was he ever able to get off so to speak?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> and Teeroy will be along any minute now to defend it.





> he said he would be over after getting the gas


That's the wrong answer when a prostitute is trying to strike a deal. I wasn't there and neither were you. And I'm sure Bill's story, all the way down to the exact dialogue, is spot on.

Just because he didn't drive straight to the hotel doesn't mean that the element of the offense wasn't met.

It's like those murder for hire plots; A person doesn't have to die in order for the element of the offense to be there. Just like a John doesn't actually have to hand over cash to be arrested for solicitation of prostitution.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

teeroy said:


> That's the wrong answer when a prostitute is trying to strike a deal. I wasn't there and neither were you. And I'm sure Bill's story, all the way down to the exact dialogue, is spot on.
> 
> Just because he didn't drive straight to the hotel doesn't mean that the element of the offense wasn't met.
> 
> It's like those murder for hire plots; A person doesn't have to die in order for the element of the offense to be there. Just like a John doesn't actually have to hand over cash to be arrested for solicitation of prostitution.


as predicted.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ducatibilt said:


> Wait, so was he ever able to get off so to speak?


The Jury found him Not Guilty.

The police and even the DA in the case was not able to explain how the man got 3 miles down the road before getting stopped. They could not explain why it was not in the report the Officers drove his truck back to the hotel. Of course, the Uniformed Officers were not in the Court Room.

I told the DA after the trial (not uncommon for lawyers on both sides wanting to speak to Juries) that I believe there should be an investigation started on the Conduct of the Officers involved.

The Judge personally sent me a letter Thanking me. I still have it


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> as predicted.


If you strike a deal with a hooker, but don't immediately drive to the discussed location, the offense can still have been committed.

Point out where I'm wrong. Ready, go.

Sure, the cops may have been shady in part of the report. Doesn't mean an offense wasn't committed.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanx for being a stand up guy Bill. Lord knows the POS officers I'm referring to from my youth sure weren't.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

teeroy said:


> That's the wrong answer when a prostitute is trying to strike a deal. I wasn't there and neither were you. And I'm sure Bill's story, all the way down to the exact dialogue, is spot on.
> 
> Just because he didn't drive straight to the hotel doesn't mean that the element of the offense wasn't met.
> 
> It's like those murder for hire plots; A person doesn't have to die in order for the element of the offense to be there. Just like a John doesn't actually have to hand over cash to be arrested for solicitation of prostitution.


Your correct that the terms for the arrest was met. The one thing the law does not account for is people's reactions. This is exactly how pushy sales people get you to sign up for a credit card, or how they get you to buy an extended warranty, even if you know it's junk.

This is nothing like a murder for hire. There was No one in danger.

This case and the whole investigation was a waste of money and people's time.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I have never had any issues with shady cops or bad run-ins with the law. Hmmmmmmm

knocking on wood


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

bill said:


> Your correct that the terms for the arrest was met. The one thing the law does not account for is people's reactions. This is exactly how pushy sales people get you to sign up for a credit card, or how they get you to buy an extended warranty, even if you know it's junk.
> 
> This is nothing like a murder for hire. There was No one in danger.
> 
> This case and the whole investigation was a waste of money and people's time.


You're right. Probable cause existed, weak case. Can't win 'em all!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

http://johntv.com/


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

bill said:


> What I "guess" happened was there are many more Officers involved, he was just the transporting officer so his name is on the paperwork.
> 
> I had case in Houston. 2 Female Vice Officers (1 was a supervisor and the other was the "walker"). Then there was a communication van with 2 officers inside. There was 5 other Officers as backup in plain clothes and plain units. Then two marked units that would do the transporting.
> 
> A man pulled into a gas station and started filling up his truck. The "walker" went to him and made contact. She was very aggressive in trying to make the deal. You could tell by his voice he was nervous and laughing. There is a cheap hotel behind the gas station and that is where she wanted to exchange service for cash. She gave him the room number and he said he would be over after getting the gas. She started walking towards the hotel and once he got his gas and paid, he took off down the street. He never went towards the hotel, he was heading back to 45. He was 3 miles down the road before the marked units caught him and pulled him over. They arrested him and put him in one of the marked units. The other officer in the marked unit got in the man's truck and drove it back to the hotel where it was then hooked up to a wrecker and tow'ed into the impound. All the paper work reflected the gas station and hotel. The police left off the part about him leaving and driving his truck. In the Courtroom, none of the uniformed officers were present, only the Female Vice Officers. When questioned they told the full story.


 Sounds like entrapment if she walk up to him. I mean, if he asked her for a date then i could see it, but if i am getting gas and a woman walks up and says she wants money in exchange for "favors" well that is plain out entrapment.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

You only need three elements for a crime to occur. Intent, capability and opportunity. All three existed in Bills description. You certainly would have hoped the cops would have used descression and common sense, but they didn't. You can teach folks all day long, but you can't instill what ain't there. As long as humans are cops, you will have mistakes and dumbarses. Just like the engineer/lawyer/accountant/judge/congressman/president that did..................fark obama


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Sounds like entrapment if she walk up to him. I mean, if he asked her for a date then i could see it, but if i am getting gas and a woman walks up and says she wants money in exchange for "favors" well that is plain out entrapment.


Besides that he may have just given her the money to get her off his arse, never intending to carry out the act!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

teeroy said:


> You're right. Probable cause existed, weak case. Can't win 'em all!


Think about this a little.

All he was doing is getting gas for his truck. His bad luck in location is all he was guilty of...He did not go to her. She came to him. In fact, listing to the whole audio, she was making random contact with all kinds of people at the gas station. No one was going to her. A couple guys told her to go away, several did talk to her. This guy was laughing and scared. You can hear it in his voice. She knew she had one. The very same as the pushy sales people at the mall or in stores. Just keep hitting on everyone and sooner or later you will find someone weak to buy your product. He agreed but in fact he didn't want to do anything except to get away. He agreed just so she would go away until he could pay for his gas and escape. The look on his Family in the Court Room would stop time. All of this happened over him stopping to get gas and in 10 minutes, arrested, jailed, had to get bail and hire a Lawyer and finally end up in a Court Room. This could happen to a lot of people.

This was not the point of the story. I just gave this example because of the Officer in the OP was the same arresting Officer. There could have been many Officers involved.

I'm not against the Police. I have many friends that are Officers. They are good people.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

bill said:


> Think about this a little.
> 
> All he was doing is getting gas for his truck. His bad luck in location is all he was guilty of...He did not go to her. She came to him. In fact, listing to the whole audio, she was making random contact with all kinds of people at the gas station. No one was going to her. A couple guys told her to go away, several did talk to her. This guy was laughing and scared. You can hear it in his voice. She knew she had one. The very same as the pushy sales people at the mall or in stores. Just keep hitting on everyone and sooner or later you will find someone weak to buy your product. He agreed but in fact he didn't want to do anything except to get away. He agreed just so she would go away until he could pay for his gas and escape. The look on his Family in the Court Room would stop time. All of this happened over him stopping to get gas and in 10 minutes, arrested, jailed, had to get bail and hire a Lawyer and finally end up in a Court Room. This could happen to a lot of people.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Guy probably thought, "****, just tell her I'll met her over there so she'll get away from me." Sounds like it played out correctly in court.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*times are hard....*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Never knew there were so many male prostitutes in Texas City.


 Why only just yesterday in TC....." I saw a pimp driving a Volkswagon! !! "


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

X2. I see them out there all the time. Writing tickets on I45 is nothing more than a money grab.



FireEater said:


> lol! No teeroy, just an example.
> 
> Another peeve is seeing them sit out on I45 by Holland Road shooting radar.
> 
> ...


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

tcbayman said:


> X2. I see them out there all the time. Writing tickets on I45 is nothing more than a money grab.


Do patrol officers care about "making money"? I don't think they get paid per ticket.

There's a lot of bad people out there, and they use the same roads you and I do.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

teeroy said:


> Exactly. Guy probably thought, "****, just tell her I'll met her over there so she'll get away from me." Sounds like it played out correctly in court.


After he spent thousands to clear his name in the eyes of the law. He'll probably always be referred to as a pervert by his peers.

This is just BS. Decriminalize it already.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Besides that he may have just given her the money to get her off his arse, never intending to carry out the act!


No money ever exchanged hands (under the law, that is not required only to agree to a price). She was the only one talking about money. In the audio, she was very crude and descriptive in what she wanted to do and for how much. She lowered her price several times during the conversation. She said many times, I will do XYZ for $15, he sometimes would repeat what she said and laugh. He did say all he wanted was gas for his truck.

It's not entrapment. The DA made it very clear the Police were allowed to conduct these type operations in this manner. They did not address the issue of him leaving, and the Officer driving his truck. That is what stood out in my mind the most. That many Officers watching and he made it 3 miles down the road. They didn't tow his truck at that location down the road, they brought it back to the hotel (where he at no point in time was ever at) so the tow truck driver had the location in his report.

Say a couple Officers came up to you when you were fishing. One of them without your permission takes your keys, gets in your truck and drives it to a no parking zone. Then calls a tow truck to remove it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

txjustin said:


> After he spent thousands to clear his name in the eyes of the law. He'll probably always be referred to as a pervert by his peers.
> 
> This is just BS. Decriminalize it already.


Just hope everyone has a few extra thousand dollars around.

His family, wife and daughter will always have this in their minds.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Why does our government, from the federal level down to the local level, think that we can ever outlaw and eradicate "crimes" of vice? To think that will ever happen is extremely simple-minded.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

This one seems odd,

AR 13005098
Possession Drug Paraphe...
Whitehurst, Delmont Coe (W /M/*85*) *Arrest on chrg of Possession Drug 
Paraphernalia,* M (M), at 1 21st St N/texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 
6/21/2013.
Johnson, M


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

stargazer said:


> This one seems odd,
> 
> AR 13005098
> Possession Drug Paraphe...
> ...


It wasn't his crack pipe!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> This one seems odd,
> 
> AR 13005098
> Possession Drug Paraphe...
> ...


obviously some good drugs to keep living that long


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> This one seems odd,
> 
> AR 13005098
> Possession Drug Paraphe...
> ...


not odd but a very open description of many common items

small mirror
lighter
small zip lock type bag (almost all wood workers would be guilty of possession)
money
a book

These are all used by drug users so anyone with them in their possession could be charged. It does not have to be User-specific products like a glass hashish pipe. It also does not have to have any illegal product in or on it.

Nice little catch all law. Legal to sell them because stores will put up a sign, "Not for illegal use" or Tobacco only ect. But if you have them on your person, then it automatically becomes illegal.

Just think. When we send pens overseas to the troops, we use the small zip lock type bags to put a pen and card inside. Now person A is wanting to send the pens. Person B uses them in his/her work and has a lot of extras if anyone needs them. Person A goes to person B and picks them up to pass around to the other pen turners. Person B gets pulled over for some reason, speeding or failing to use a turn signal or whatever, it don't matter. The Officer sees all the small zip lock bags and the decision is made that person B must be a drug dealer preparing drugs for distribution. Person B is now arrested. While this has not happened, it could.

Federal Drug Paraphernalia Statute, 21 USC 863 of the Controlled Substances Act


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

teeroy said:


> Do patrol officers care about "making money"? I don't think they get paid per ticket.
> 
> There's a lot of bad people out there, and they use the same roads you and I do.


No but they do get paid overtime for sitting in a courtroom.

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...PD-officers-used-ticket-scheme-to-3877815.php

From what I understand HPD officers cannot have quotas but they changed the name to "ticket expectancies" they have to write every day. If not they get moved to a different department.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

bill said:


> not odd but a very open description of many common items
> 
> small mirror
> lighter
> ...


With all due respect, you're giving false information.

Paraphernalia is paraphernalia because of residue. A glass pipe is a glass pipe. A glass pipe with marijuana residue is drug paraphernalia.

You can not prove it was used to harvest, injest, cultivate, propagate, transport etc. if it doesn't have residue. In that case you could arrest any person for anything, since anything can be used to transport drugs. And no, zigzags are not drug paraphernalia on their own.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Well then lets patrol roads that are actually in the city. Running radar on I45 does nothing to protect or serve the citizens of Texas City. Thats why we have highway patrol, let them worry about highways. They need to spend that time actually patrolling the city, its not like we are crime free here in Texas City.



teeroy said:


> Do patrol officers care about "making money"? I don't think they get paid per ticket.
> 
> There's a lot of bad people out there, and they use the same roads you and I do.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

tcbayman said:


> Well then lets patrol roads that are actually in the city. Running radar on I45 does nothing to protect or serve the citizens of Texas City. Thats why we have highway patrol, let them worry about highways. They need to spend that time actually patrolling the city, its not like we are crime free here in Texas City.


I hear you man. Those officers who are in that "district" get on 45.

Officers assigned to the districts east of 146 aren't going out on 45. TC has plenty of crime in the hoods and that's where they should be a lot of the time.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

teeroy said:


> With all due respect, you're giving false information.
> 
> Paraphernalia is paraphernalia because of residue. A glass pipe is a glass pipe. A glass pipe with marijuana residue is drug paraphernalia.
> 
> You can not prove it was used to harvest, injest, cultivate, propagate, transport etc. if it doesn't have residue. In that case you could arrest any person for anything, since anything can be used to transport drugs. And no, zigzags are not drug paraphernalia on their own.


X2.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

RexP said:


> When FT. Worth was cleaning up n. main if you were seen even talking to a prostitute
> you were fine $200.00. had a friend that was stopped at red light pros. stepped of curb and he was B.S. with her and got nailed.


"But officer, I was just trying to share Jesus' plan of salvation with the poor girl"

Although it would help if you know the Romans Road and can share it with the cop... :work:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

teeroy said:


> Do patrol officers care about "making money"? I don't think they get paid per ticket.
> 
> There's a lot of bad people out there, and they use the same roads you and I do.


How often do your traffic stops for license plate lights out, brake lights inop, no turn signal end up leading to the arrest of the individual for a higher misdemeanor or felony? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Texas T said:


> How often do your traffic stops for license plate lights out, brake lights inop, no turn signal end up leading to the arrest of the individual for a higher misdemeanor or felony? Inquiring minds want to know.


yep thats been the downfall of a many good men! or no front plate dont forget that one


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

How is a book drug paraphernalia? Never heard of that.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

teeroy said:


> With all due respect, you're giving false information.
> 
> Paraphernalia is paraphernalia because of residue. A glass pipe is a glass pipe. A glass pipe with marijuana residue is drug paraphernalia.
> 
> You can not prove it was used to harvest, injest, cultivate, propagate, transport etc. if it doesn't have residue. In that case you could arrest any person for anything, since anything can be used to transport drugs. And no, zigzags are not drug paraphernalia on their own.


With all due respect, it's best to seek legal advise.

Knowingly is a word you left out. In the code, no place does it say there must be residue. Anyone could unknowingly have drug paraphernalia in their possession and subsequently be charged with a criminal offense.

Texas Health and Safety Code Â§ 481.125


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> How is a book drug paraphernalia? Never heard of that.


A how to grow book. Same with Lights can be used to grow plants.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

bill said:


> With all due respect, it's best to seek legal advise.
> 
> Knowingly is a word you left out. In the code, no place does it say there must be residue. Anyone could unknowingly have drug paraphernalia in their possession and subsequently be charged with a criminal offense.
> 
> Texas Health and Safety Code Â§ 481.125


Bill it that was the case all these head shops that sell it would be shut down. At least the cops would sit outside and wait for JCXXXX/doper to depart and bust him for having a water bong.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Loco Motion said:


> Bill it that was the case all these head shops that sell it would be shut down. At least the cops would sit outside and wait for JCXXXX/doper to depart and bust him for having a water bong.


they get shut down all the time

they also make sure of proper signs

Chong went to jail for having his name on bongs sold on the internet

if it's a slow time, then somethings start getting more attention

gamerooms come and go depending on the mood of the cities/counties and elections


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

bill said:


> With all due respect, it's best to seek legal advise.
> 
> Knowingly is a word you left out. In the code, no place does it say there must be residue. Anyone could unknowingly have drug paraphernalia in their possession and subsequently be charged with a criminal offense.
> 
> Texas Health and Safety Code Â§ 481.125


Well luckily I can rely on my experience in this case.

Come ride with me. I'll arrest someone for having a plastic sandwich bag or a pen, send my supervisor my report and we can both see how fast my guy gets released from the jail and I get drug into internal affairs for a false arrest.

Or, we can find a diabetic, tell him those insulin viles aren't real and hook him up for those needles.

Better yet, you could watch me hook up a guy for having an empty soda can in his car. You can make a bong out of an aluminum can.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bust a cap in all them hoo's and johns and we aint got any problems


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Texas T said:


> How often do your traffic stops for license plate lights out, brake lights inop, no turn signal end up leading to the arrest of the individual for a higher misdemeanor or felony? Inquiring minds want to know.


How dare think traffic stops are for more than just tickets!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

teeroy said:


> Well luckily I can rely on my experience in this case.
> 
> Come ride with me. I'll arrest someone for having a plastic sandwich bag or a pen, send my supervisor my report and we can both see how fast my guy gets released from the jail and I get drug into internal affairs for a false arrest.
> 
> ...


or we could wire tape someone home phone (provided we can find someone still using a hard wired phone....it's ok if you don't know how to do it (best not to admit anything on a internet site), we have the internet and as you are aware, has all the information out there for the picking . I don't care if they are doing anything illegal, just be fun to kill a couple hours maybe.

I'm not sure of your jurisdiction (we won't worry about that because we can just drive the person's vehicle to your jurisdiction) but we could do some sweeps of shady looking people. I have seen them many times and I'll just bet they are up to no good.

Do you have access to a helicopter? Summer time babes in bikinis. Sometimes they try and make it hard behind fences. That just screams they are doing something illegal, trying to hide and all that...


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sixteen years ago, I was drunk and more stupid than I am now and a pretty young thing (undercover cop) made me an offer I couldn't refuse, being a single, unattached horny guy.
I wound up spending $2200 total and a night and day in jail for being a dumbazz, not to mention all the ribbing I got from coworkers.

The charge was prostitution, although it should have read solicitation.
I have been guilty of a lot of things, but being a queer never was one of them.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> AR 13005108
> _Capias Pro Fine // Walk..._
> Johnson, Johnny Ray (B /M/61) Arrest on chrg of Capias Pro Fine // *Walked On *
> *Wrong Side Of Roadway*, M (M), at 2010 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on
> ...


Splane this one.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Catch them.....fine them.......let them out.......( repeat after repeat process)......its a city money grab cycle....I.e. gotta get that money somehow. It pays the car notes for the Judges new Cadillac ya see!!!!!!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My buddy used to own a glass shop about a block down from the police station about 10 years ago. At dusk you could drive into the neighborhood to the South & the crack whores would come out of the woodwork.


If more people would build their shops out of glass instead of wood the problem would be solved. Sorry , I had nothing to add to the discussion.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Money grab. The LEO community will defend these actions, many saying a crime is a crime. B.S. IMHO. I would say that resources should be used in the aprehension of real criminals. Notches on the gun belt. No different than people in all lines of work. Then there are inept people in all lines of work. Had an officer stop me the other day and I had to explain to him why I only needed one license plate and didnt need an inspection sticker or registration sticker on my 1937 Chevrolet with antique plates.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

For a while there , I did not think you cared about scantly clad women , Just the facts and law Ma'am. Just saying!:wink:

Sorry I just had to.



bill said:


> Do you have access to a helicopter? Summer time babes in bikinis. Sometimes they try and make it hard behind fences. That just screams they are doing something illegal, trying to hide and all that...


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

ralph7 said:


> Sixteen years ago, I was drunk and more stupid than I am now and a pretty young thing (undercover cop) made me an offer I couldn't refuse, being a single, unattached horny guy.
> I wound up spending $2200 total and a night and day in jail for being a dumbazz, not to mention all the ribbing I got from coworkers.
> 
> The charge was prostitution, although it should have read solicitation.
> I have been guilty of a lot of things, but being a queer never was one of them.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

You have nothing better to do than post up people names that got arrested. I think all this posting peoples name in the paper that get arrested is wrong. People should have more privacy than that, people with nothing better to do than tell on them in the paper or internet. Thats just the way I see it, so I hope you don't take it personal. And yes they are committing crimes, but I don't think the whole world needs to know about it unless they are murdering people or robbing people. If you get arrested for a DWI or victim less crimes I don't think it should be posted all over the internet or the news paper.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

AR 13005102
Possession Drug Paraphe...
Hernandez, Tammy Rena (W /F/42) Arrest on chrg of Possession Drug 
Paraphernalia (M), at 2000 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M

AR 13005102
Failed To Signal Intent...
Reader, Daniel Curtis (W /M/45) Arrest on chrg of Failed To Signal Intent To 
Turn, M (M), at 2000 Texas Av, Texas City, TX, on 6/21/2013.
Johnson, M


Same arrest number on these two. Looks like he is using the failure to signal as probable cause to justify the search that turned up the Paraphernalia.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> You have nothing better to do than post up people names that got arrested. I think all this posting peoples name in the paper that get arrested is wrong. People should have more privacy than that, people with nothing better to do than tell on them in the paper or internet. Thats just the way I see it, so I hope you don't take it personal. And yes they are committing crimes, but I don't think the whole world needs to know about it unless they are murdering people or robbing people. If you get arrested for a DWI or victim less crimes I don't think it should be posted all over the internet or the news paper.


Fear of exposure can be a great deterrent for some. If someone is thinking about doing something they shouldn't be doing, and remembers, hey, my name might be in the paper tomorrow, or 2Cool, it might make them rethink their position.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Note to self:



Stay out of Texas City.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

FISHROADIE said:


> You have nothing better to do than post up people names that got arrested. I think all this posting peoples name in the paper that get arrested is wrong. People should have more privacy than that, people with nothing better to do than tell on them in the paper or internet. Thats just the way I see it, so I hope you don't take it personal. And yes they are committing crimes, but I don't think the whole world needs to know about it unless they are murdering people or robbing people. *If you get arrested for a DWI or victim less crimes I don't think it should be posted all over the internet or the news paper.*


DWI is not a victimless crime. It just means you got caught before your victim did. Kind of like attempted murder. You get a lesser sentence because someone got lucky.

The idea that you slide by without being publicly identified because the police caught you before you hurt someone is silly.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

FISHROADIE said:


> You have nothing better to do than post up people names that got arrested. I think all this posting peoples name in the paper that get arrested is wrong. People should have more privacy than that, people with nothing better to do than tell on them in the paper or internet. Thats just the way I see it, so I hope you don't take it personal. And yes they are committing crimes, but I don't think the whole world needs to know about it unless they are murdering people or robbing people. If you get arrested for a DWI or victim less crimes I don't think it should be posted all over the internet or the news paper.


Everything the police do (emails, in car videos, probable cause affidavits) are subject to public record.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

awesum said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Stay out of Texas City.


Just stay on Palmer and avoid Texas Ave and 21st Street.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

bill said:


> Summer time babes in bikinis. Sometimes they try and make it hard behind fences.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

